# MY Shrimp Tanks



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I just wanted to share some picture of shrimp tanks. Heres my ADA 45cmx45x45 tank that I breed low grade CRS in.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Heres a picture of my GEX 60cmx30x30 tank that house about 50 Hinomaru and some S grade shrimp.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

This is my 90cmx45x45 ADA tank that some of you might know. Im turning it into a CRS breeding tank and giving away my fish to a friend.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## FazTeAoMar (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Gabe.

Beautiful CRS you got there and nice setup of both tanks. Could you share some more information like water parameters, tank equipment, what shrimp eat, etc?

I noticed the plants are growing very well. Do you dose liquid ferts or its all about ADA soil?



gabeszone said:


> This is my 90cmx45x45 ADA tank that some of you might know. Im turning it into a CRS breeding tank and giving away my fish to a friend.


 Looks like you have been caught by the CRS fever. With that kind of quality, I would be caught by it too. 

Good luck and keep us updated,
André


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

The 2 small tanks I dont use any ferts. Im using a soil called mastersoil, not soilmaster that people use in USA. It lowers the PH, and KH. I like it because it goes in super clear, and doesnt cloud up the water. I use co2 compressed for my 60cm. My 90cm has aquasoil in it. My PH in all my tanks are around 6.5. Water temp in the small tanks are 23C. My 60cm tank use a 2213 Eheim filter and my 45cm use a tetra canister filter, and a hang on filter.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool tanks. And really good pics.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Lovely shrimp and tanks you have :-D


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Cool tanks gabe. The moss in the S grade tank is growing beautifully!


----------



## Yzfr6 (Apr 28, 2006)

Awesome pics! Gabe, if you don't mind me asking where do you get your shrimp from?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I live in Japan, and can buy CRS from many places, but I usually buy from online auctions in Japan.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Here's a picture of one of my Cherry shrimp that I breed.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Great tanks and beautiful shrimp


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

very beautiful shrimp. :hail: what are your parameters besides the pH? temp, GH, KH, Nrate, etc? i just got my 1st crs and i'm very paranoid on what my parameters are cuz i only have very lil clue/knowledge on keeping them alive. i have a 10g. :???: i saw your other pics of your crs from shrimpnow.com and they are absolutely stunning. keep it up!


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I never Check my GH, or KH. I just keep the water at 23c and do a water change weekly of 20% of the water. Just keep an eye on your PH and temps, and everything should be fine, and dont over feed. My PH is 6.5, but its ok to have between 6-7.1.


----------



## splatt3 (Jan 9, 2007)

gabeszone said:


> I never Check my GH, or KH. I just keep the water at 23c and do a water change weekly of 20% of the water. Just keep an eye on your PH and temps, and everything should be fine, and dont over feed. My PH is 6.5, but its ok to have between 6-7.1.


thanks! i was just worried that my pH keeps on dropping. like last night it was @ 6.8 (7:32pm) and then 6.6 (1:21am) and then this morning it was at 6.4 (11:34am). i don't have any DIY CO2 except for 1ml Excel daily. is that bad?  btw, very beautiful pregnant CRS. i wish my one crs would bump with my one diamond. lol


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful CRS  I like themrayer:


----------

